# How do you check your shutter count?



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 18, 2012)

I know the web is full of info on this, but the common conclusion I end up with is "only Canon official service can tell you", and most of the threads are really old.

So I come here to ask again... do you guys know of a way to check the shutter count of a camera?

I bought a 20D for $45 on ebay, AF not working. I sent it to a non-official Canon service to get it fixed, but I'm still wondering, how much life the shutter has left... 

any ideas?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 18, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Shutter+count+software+20D&l=1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Shutter+count+software+20D&l=1



Wow. Thanks. That was helpful. Couple of questions, maybe you can LMGTFY these, too...

1) Did you read the OP's post where he said he wants to know the shutter count on a 20D? I'm going to guess yes on that one, since you did manage to type that into the search field.

2) Did you read the page you ended up sending him to, where it pretty clearly states, " It *will not work on the* 1D*, 5D, 10D, *20D*, 30D..." I'm going to guess no on that one.

Care to try your Google-Fu again, or perhaps you other helpful wisdom to impart?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2012)

BTW, Nick - the answer you've read on the Internet is, unfortunately, correct. Neither the EOSinfo utility linked above, nor the Linux utility gphoto2 (which supports some cameras that EOSinfo doesn't) can read out the shutter count of a 20D.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> So I come here to ask again... do you guys know of a way to check the shutter count of a camera?



magic lantern - it even discriminates between your shutter and live view cycles.


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 18, 2012)

alipaul, thanks for that link, shows my 5DMkii info just fine. Unfortunately, not the 7D. 

Will try it on my daughter's 40D as well as it indicates it is supported.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 18, 2012)

If it works on gphoto, which is only a linux program, try posting it to me and i'll check for you (i promise i'll post it back  ).

If you want to try out linux just to get a shutter count, you can probably get any liveCD to work, or try something like Topologilinux


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BTW, Nick - the answer you've read on the Internet is, unfortunately, correct. Neither the EOSinfo utility linked above, nor the Linux utility gphoto2 (which supports some cameras that EOSinfo doesn't) can read out the shutter count of a 20D.



Thanks Neuro, once again. You're like a guru.

It is unfortunate that it seems you're the only one that actually read what I wrote and answered accordingly.

(and thanks to you too dr croubie, but it seems gphoto doesn't work either... so I won't post you my camera )


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 19, 2012)

Apologies. Misread the small print completely saying it 'DIDNT' work on those cameras. Made me look like a bit of a douche bag!

I've done it successfully for a 450D and I know others that have been successful with that link.

I still don't understand why they don't make it a more accessible feature on cameras. It does make me very wary of buying 2nd hand bodies which you cant check the shutter count yourself easily.


----------



## zim (Feb 19, 2012)

A bit like buying a car without seeing the mileage. I guess this isn’t just a canon thing? It must be easy to put in the menu or put into EOS Utilities. Ah I feel another conspiracy coming on 8) ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 19, 2012)

It's a simple thing to do, I used to check my shutter count on my 7d every few times i plugged it in to transfer photos (don't do it so much anymore since i got a usb3 card reader).

But you can do it on a 1-series in-camera, can you not? Yet another 'feature' for which you have to pay $3000+. I've seen 1D/s sales on ebay where the seller says "unknown shutter count", so either you can't on all 1-bodies, or the sellers are just idiots...


----------



## markIVantony (Feb 19, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> ...
> But you can do it on a 1-series in-camera, can you not? Yet another 'feature' for which you have to pay $3000+. I've seen 1D/s sales on ebay where the seller says "unknown shutter count", so either you can't on all 1-bodies, or the sellers are just idiots...



Shutter count is not available on the 1D Mark IV. If it's stored somewhere in a proprietary metadata field, it's well hidden. I also spent some time comparing raw file output between two consecutive frames shot with the lens cap on (to reduce variances between shots). It may be there but not in an obvious way.

The camera SDK may provide an API, but if so, it's not documented.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> But you can do it on a 1-series in-camera, can you not? Yet another 'feature' for which you have to pay $3000+.



The 1D X has a System Status Display which shows the total shutter count (among other things).


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I felt pretty bad buying a camera without knowing its shutter count, but then again, it would be a camera for low end jobs and for having around on the streets (here in Argentina insurance is almost impossible to get, so having a "disposable DSLR" is the only way to have one on me at all times, considering that you can get mugged at any given day, time, or place).

Still, happy with my purchase ;D


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > But you can do it on a 1-series in-camera, can you not? Yet another 'feature' for which you have to pay $3000+.
> ...



seems like its shutter lifecycle is at 400 000 shots. and i still think is not that much.. for all the other cameras is way a very small number, 5dmk2 is only 100 000. they should replace it for free once the shutter dies..


----------



## Lalabongo (Apr 24, 2012)

dear all, this topic has also been frustrating me for some considerable time... tried all sorts of things, and nothing so far has worked... My baby (7D) is currently with its makers getting a calibration, and general once over... I have asked politely for them to inform me of the current 'mileage', and now that I have nothing better to do, I found the following...

http://eoscount.com/

Install the ActiveX component in IE (sorry), and this should be able to read most EOS cameras once connected...? A lot of people appear to be saying that this works...

Lets see what your impressions are...?

Once my baby comes back, I will try and confirm what the service centre hopefully tells me with this software...

PS. I am not associated with this particular site, and no respresentations are being made... I have installed the ActiveX component on my install of windows 7 64-bit and it hasn't died yet... your experience may differ...


----------



## superpsilo (Apr 25, 2012)

just tried it on Win7 64bit Internet Explorer 9 with Canon 500d and 7d and it works
500d: 27.929
7d: 19.416


----------

